# Range of Motion Code 95831



## ckkohler (May 13, 2011)

I have a friend who is a physical therapist in a private practice.  He asked me to find out any information I could on the range of motion code 95831.  According to the 2011 CPT manual, 95831 states "muscle testing manual (separate procedure) with report; extremity (excluding hand) or trunk".  He stated when he worked in a hospital setting, this was the code they used for range of motion - when he started working for the independent PT practice, he was told that this code should only be used by occupational therapists .. can anyone clarify?  Is there any reason why 95831 cannot be used by a physical therapist?  Any issue with fact this code falls under the Neurology and Neuromuscular Procedures section?  I mean this code isn't limited to physicians in neurological medicine is it?

I need an answer as soon as possible .. so, if you can shed some light on the matter, please Email me @ carolyn.kohler@yahoo.com.

Thank you, thank you, thank you!


----------



## Cyndi113 (May 16, 2011)

Has he checked with the APTA? That's always a good place to start with some of these questions.


----------



## ckkohler (May 16, 2011)

Thanks Cyndi!  I will have him check into it!!  Have a great day!


----------

